# Entering US multiple times on VWP



## corkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all, i am from australia, 22 years old, and currently have a girlfriend who lives in the states. We first met in february of 2011 when i was holidaying around america, i then went to visit her in december of 2011 for 3 weeks, and june of 2012 for 4 weeks.

i have planned a trip back in december of 2012 to visit her, and was wondering whether or not i should tell US immigration if i am there to visit my girlfriend? Will me having travelled there before raise questions? i really dont want to be denied entry as flights are expensive!

Any help is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## mike7883uk (May 30, 2012)

I think the best course of action is just to be honest, and show you have ties back home. I've been to the US in Feb, April, June, and Aug this year each for around 10-12 days with little to no problems (April was the worst of the questioning). I am married to a US citizen, haven't overstayed and when asked what's my purpose I just state I'm visiting my wife.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They get more suspicious if you stay for f.e. 80 days. But if you go for 2 or 3 weeks, most of the people can do that on a fairly regular basis. 

If they ask questions, tell them that you are aware of the rules and the legal way to go once you decide that your relationship is strong enough for a marriage. And that you will not jeopardise your future by doing thing illegal now, because there’s a simple way of doing things in a legal way in the future, through a fiancée visa and afterwards marriage. 
And of course, as Mike already said: prove your ties with your home country!


----------



## corkey (Sep 5, 2012)

i'm not sure if I have much to prove my ties back here in Australia, even though I intend to come back. I can get a letter from my employer, I can prove I'm doing an apprenticeship that I still have 1 year left to finish. and a return ticket, phone bills etc. will that be enough?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would certainly take all these things with me! Maybe they don't even ask for it, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

corkey said:


> i'm not sure if I have much to prove my ties back here in Australia, even though I intend to come back. I can get a letter from my employer, I can prove I'm doing an apprenticeship that I still have 1 year left to finish. and a return ticket, phone bills etc. will that be enough?


Every attempted entry carries a degree of risk simply because entry is never guaranteed. Honesty is always the best policy. There is no need to voluntarily offer any information you are not asked for but, if you are asked questions, answer as confidently and honestly as you can. 

All of the things you mentioned certainly help to prove ties to Australia and your intention to return home. The fact that you've already visited and returned twice might actually help you. I think the chances are very high that you won't have any issues.

As for the future, trips twice a year for a few weeks at a time are probably going to keep you under the radar. Be aware though that increasing the frequency and/or length of your trips will also increase the possibility that they take a greater interest in you.

Good luck!


----------

